# 67 GTO fuel line to carb hook up with A/C



## wipeoutwilly (Feb 15, 2012)

Trying to correctly hook up my fuel lines including vent return line on a 67 GTO with a/c and Californiia A.I.R. equipment. Vent line in frame blocked off, as is vent return outlet on fuel pump and small outlet on gas filter when purchased.

Have purchased vendor pre bent lines (3) double outlet gas filter and fuel pump with vent return outlet.

Can't figure out how to run the lines to the carb etc. Can anyone help?


----------

